# How to freeze morels



## sbilyeu75

I had a good year and ended up with an abundance of morels. I cleaned and froze the morels individually. I've since been told that I have to cook them a bit before freezing. My question is why? I normally just saute them in butter. I'm really hoping that I didn't just waste the whole bunch that's in my freezer.


----------



## the shroominator

I usually dehydrate them and freeze them. Soak in chicken broth or water for an hour give or take before cooking. They puff back up. Not like fresh but the flavor is still there


----------



## the shroominator

Also my dehydrater is cheesecloth stretched between two boards and a fan set on low or medium in the least humid room you have in your home


----------



## buckeyebowman

I have heard that you can freeze them, although I prefer to dry my extras. I have also heard that when you go to cook frozen morels do NOT thaw them out! From the freezer right to the hot butter, oil, whatever. If you thaw them they will just turn into mush.


----------



## sbilyeu75

I just wondered if they would not be edible.


----------



## ant

Clean and lay out on a cookie sheet on foil shiney side up freeze then put in bags and remove as much air as possible.Vacum packer is great here.You can bread before you freeze also.And as stated frozen strait to the grease.As close to fresh as you can get.And the reason to freeze on sheet first is so they separate easy.You dont have to cook first.


----------



## buckeyebowman

What ant said!


----------

